# How many leopard geckos could i keep in a 3ft viv??



## LeoChris123 (Aug 24, 2010)

hi,
like it says in the title how many could fit into a 3ft viv (female of course)

thanks


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

3, maybe 4

i would stick with 3 though


----------



## LeoChris123 (Aug 24, 2010)

i was thinking that thanks!!: victory:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LeoChris123 said:


> i was thinking that thanks!!: victory:


 
your welcome : victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I disagree - 2, maximum.
However I trust you don't need to be read the riot act about keeping them together.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> I disagree - 2, maximum.
> However I trust you don't need to be read the riot act about keeping them together.


 
well we are intitled to our opinions, so its up to him to make his mind up.

ahh yeah we should add, keep a close eye on them all that one is not dominating/bullying the other(s) : victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I say 2 maximum because it is advised that 1 leopard gecko alone is comfortable in a 2ft vivarium, and any additional inhabitants need an extra foot of space. Bearing in mind they all need extra added hides so that's more floor space taken away.
Hence, 2 leopard geckos absolute maximum in a 3ft vivarium. Any more it gets cramped, stress levels heighten, likelihood of fights increase as there is less space to call their own, more competition for food, and there comes a point where it is actually cruel confinement.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

LeoChris123 said:


> hi,
> like it says in the title how many could fit into a 3ft viv (female of course)


personally I would only keep two at most in a 3ft viv allowing for extra hides to try and minimise any problems such as bullying, fighting or stress ~ however it's not always guarenteed that they'll get on peacefully


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the answer depends on the size of the viv. 
We've had a few answers so far but we don't know how big the viv will be. 3x1 / 3x1.5 / 3x2 / 3x3 etc as all will have different floor space.


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

I have 2 female in a 4x2x2 with lots of hides ... they get on great. Some don't. I personally think if you keep a close eye on them and make sure they are OK and under no stress then all should be OK , but as someone else suggested I wouldn't have 3 in one viv. I have two others but they are in separate vivs. The two I have together seem to go in different hides one likes to be in the moist one and the other in the warmer area of the viv :lol2:


----------

